
What If the Government Just Prints Money? (2009) - oneshot-a4yukdk
http://neweconomicperspectives.org/2009/11/what-if-government-just-prints-money.html
======
ohiovr
I trust common sense and history. The existance of this article is more
important than its arguments. See here for another version of this thinking.

[https://www.foxbusiness.com/economy/the-federal-
government-s...](https://www.foxbusiness.com/economy/the-federal-government-
should-default-on-its-debt)

